# Equimax Wormer(Ivermectin Plus)Before Breeding Does



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this has been probably discussed on an older forum extensively but I looked and couldn't quite find an answer to my questions. So here are my questions:

How long after worming with Ivermectin Plus (Equimax Horse Paste) is it considered safe to breed the does. I have read that they shouldnt have the 'plus' ingredient in these as it can cause abortions. I am wanting to worm them before we breed them. We plan on breeding them a month later this year. -Hopefully October to breed. We had hoped to eventually worm them only twice a year but are trying to get on top of a heavy worm load problem and would like to worm them before breeding.. We hadnt adequate pens for them in our beginnings and now we do. I have swept and cleaned out all the smaller pens poo out to bare dirt and are closing those areas off for recovery for the new kids in spring.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

To clarify things more.- We were using just the ivermectin horse paste with safeguard and still were having problems with worms until we switched to the Equimax. It has (ivermectin plus praziquantel) in it and seemed to clear up the worm issue. Now before breeding I wanted to worm them again with this instead of during pregnancy and wasnt sure how long the praziquantel needed to get out of their system before breeding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Praziquantel and Ivermectin are safe for pregnant mares so they should be safe for pregnant goats as well...the Equimax is not "Ivermectin Plus"...the "plus" part is a med called Clorsulon which is not recommended to use in early pregnancy.

Be sure to dose each 3 times over the next 3 weeks with each dose being 7-10 days apart to get the life cycle of the parasite killed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When we wormed back in March, I used Quest on my adult does who were not pregnant <this is NOT safe for pregnant does>, and I used Equimax on my one pregnant doe, and all the kids. Nobody had any issues, and I gave it 7-10 days later as well. Doe that was pregnant kidded about a month and a half later, healthy kids. IMO I think they should be fine, but if you suspect a worm load, if it were me, I'd wait until after the 2nd round, so the girls can get rid of any worms and not be dealing with that and the buck at the same time 

Good Luck!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok thank you so much for that input. I have to have those tubes right in front of me to read the ingredients. Thanks for clearing that up about the Ivermetin Plus and the Quest as I thot it was the same as Equimax. We had good results last time with a follow up wormer 7-10 days in using the Equimax. I think tho' we had too much of 'poopoo' worm pollution on the grassy slope and they may have worms again. We have been sweeping up all this poo and now have all the does down our hill acres. I think we are getting on top of this worm issue. Sure wish we had blackberries on our hill. Our wethers are doing fine at a neighbors blackberry patch with no wormers at all and will be butchered next week.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We will worm tomorrow then and 7 days later and hope to breed them in mid October for a mid March kidding. Hopefully they wont need any worming during their pregnancy at all.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So Liz, you recommend a 3 dosage 7 days apart? Wow.. ok.. that should knock out any worm issues. Yep, they will need at least a week to recover from that before going in with buck. He is already having a fit right now waiting. February was way too wet for us last year. We want a later kidding season this year. Maybe even into late March.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep 3x .... it will take care of the worms and eggs :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. I didnt plan ahead. Every store in the whole northern area is out of Equimax. I really wanted to use that but instead ended up getting the Zimecterin Gold which is almost the same except it has half the amount of prazinquantel per dosage as Equimax. Zimecterin Gold is ivermectin 1.55%/praziquantel 7.5% so it will just have to do for now with enough for 3 treatments each doe. Eventually, I hope we only have to worm twice a year here. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That stinks  Maybe you can order some ahead of time before you worm again? I wish you were a bit closer to me, they keep it in stock at the local horse supply stores here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes. I do need to order it next time. It seems that many people all over this Northern area have horses so that's probably why its out of stock.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm might be. But we are in horse country too and they always keep everything in stock. Sometimes when I go into the horse specific store, I think I am walking into an arsenol of paste wormers... :laugh:


----------

